# Talking Timeshare Ep 13 - Marriott Abound vs HGVCMax both coming this month?



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2022)

whos gonna win???







unveiling the new "studio", which is a wall in my office with some leftover flooring on it!  buddy had some great tips on lighting, and now things should be crisp and clear.

I also wont point out how ive had the little plastic protection sticker over the camera lens for the last few videos and JUST noticed it tonight....so please dont tell anyone!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2022)

I have seen a number of YouTubers use flooring on the wall. Usually turns out pretty good. I agree on the lighting, that video was a little on the dark side. Light is the camera's best friend!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2022)

thats what he keeps saying!  however im not sure ive ever had the room any brigther than it is now, and honestly the ring light in my face has me squinting more often than not if i happen to glance at it directly (its behind the camera)....im really not sure i can stand to add any more light and actually be comfortable.

have some paper lanterns im going to use to try to soften it up some and perhaps be able to increase the overall lighting but reduce its harshness.

1000000% a newfound respect for those who make quality videos look so easy on youtube!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 2, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> thats what he keeps saying!  however im not sure ive ever had the room any brigther than it is now, and honestly the ring light in my face has me squinting more often than not if i happen to glance at it directly (its behind the camera)....im really not sure i can stand to add any more light and actually be comfortable.
> 
> have some paper lanterns im going to use to try to soften it up some and perhaps be able to increase the overall lighting but reduce its harshness.
> 
> 1000000% a newfound respect for those who make quality videos look so easy on youtube!


If you find the ring light hard to use, you might be better to buy a pair of softboxes with a couple stands. They would be placed off to the sides and you wouldn't be looking directly at them when looking at the camera. I use a ring light and do see a ring (in the retina) for a while after I finish filming. I guess I am used to it now.


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> If you find the ring light hard to use, you might be better to buy a pair of softboxes with a couple stands. They would be placed off to the sides and you wouldn't be looking directly at them when looking at the camera. I use a ring light and do see a ring (in the retina) for a while after I finish filming. I guess I am used to it now.



I think the soft boxes would be the answer and they aren't too expensive.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2022)

that is what i was hoping to mimic using the chinese lanterns (paper ball gimmicks) to allow for "more" light, just not as directed or loud and right in my face!

ill make another video this evening to test things out!


----------

